# The Best Things Are Worth Waiting For!



## Norcalcoastie (Jan 4, 2019)

We love our Sawyer Oars! I find them to be the best made and most reliable of the 3 big brands. However - when it comes to oar selection, I find the website lacking a comparison of your oars. For instance - I’m interested in Square Tops but I wouldn’t know how that would be different than my MX-S. V-lam, Dyno-X, Bandits, MXS, MXG, Ash - how do these compare? I’d love to see a graphic or chart that shows the differences.

I always get excellent advice when I call, but some notes online would be great. Thanks!


----------



## Sawyer Paddles & Oars (Dec 22, 2020)

Thanks for the great picture and the feedback. What type of comparison data would you find the most helpful? Wood oars like SquareTops have obvious differences in materials, so do oar blades. We got frequent questions about the "row-ability" of oars, but comparing wood to composite comes down to feel on the water. 

For a point of comparison, fly rod manufacturers describe their types of rods by flex & action. Best rod for a windy day, certain species of fish, even fishing from a boat or wading. All of these factors depend on the user of the product, so experiences will differ.

So, describe what a chart would contain in terms of subjective and objective data and information and we can shape the conversation. 

Derek


----------



## Norcalcoastie (Jan 4, 2019)

When nothing but the best will do! Lol.

A chart like those of fly rods would be great. Soft to stiff/wide/narrow/carbon/wood. You’re right, the differences between wood and composite should be straightforward but a chart could also include what the benefits of these “flex” indexes are.

Here’s the scenario I scan your website to figure out: I personally own dynalite blades, V-lam blades and several MX-S shafts in varying lengths for our boats (143D, 156R). Last time I bought blades I bought V-lams just to try something different. Overall - I’m looking for a softer flex (anecdotally I’ve been told they are easier on shoulders) than my composite shafts. So now I’m interested in 10’ SquareTops for the 156R; however there are 3 different blade selections and then there is also the non-square top Dyno X. Without the ability to interchange blades, I have a lot of choices but only one purchase. How would all of those 1-piece oars compare to each other? Do softer flexing oars help with fatigue? Is there another benefit of 1 piece wood core oars? With the bulk of the use being whitewater I think any would be reliable, but I have to either call or scan this forum to get the details as to the differences between the blade types. I’m pretty sure I’ve mined enough information to understand what I need, but some folks aren’t going to dig for info like me or the others on this forum.

Anyhow - a graphic or chart that showed the roadmap of flex/durability/floatation/efficiency/balance would be great. Obviously these days you guys seem to have no problem selling oars! Your quality products are probably the reason for that. Some people just need an oar to get down the river - I want to know I have best for my specific purposes. Always appreciate your companies interactions in this forum.


----------



## Sawyer Paddles & Oars (Dec 22, 2020)

Ok, no small order but we'll take it into consideration. The great thing about the river & rowing community is there's lots of opinions and options, and perhaps opportunity to "test drive" a set to find your preference. Lean on your local rowing group, Authorized Dealer, boat company, friends, etc. 

As to your specific question about a 10' SquareTop, there are three options for blades; Narrow, Wide, and Shoal Cut. Narrow and Wide are traditional whitewater blades, however we have lots of users (including me) who prefer the Shoal Cut for both whitewater and fishing. Lots of personal preference based on experience and use over time. Your experience and individual preference and rowing style may differ, hence the "it depends" in the answer. There's a level of wiggle room that makes a definitive chart only a starting point.

A "non-square" Dyno-X is a custom oar sold mostly to boat builders and fishing guides, because it mirrors the feel of a SquareTop, but without the counter-balance. Some users prefer that style, others like a counter-balance. 

Yes, materials and construction do make a difference in the feel and performance of an oar, with Smokers made of Ash being heavier and stiffer. SquareTops are laminated Douglas Fir and are designed to flex, for comfort/feel and again user preference. Also an option to ask your boat builder for the oars they prefer on each size boat they offer from experience.

There are limitations to what an oar or paddle selection Q&A can provide, but in the interim, our website is informative and details out materials, with some editorial on feel and traditional use. 

Derek


----------



## Norcalcoastie (Jan 4, 2019)

Sawyer Paddles & Oars said:


> Ok, no small order but we'll take it into consideration. The great thing about the river & rowing community is there's lots of opinions and options, and perhaps opportunity to "test drive" a set to find your preference. Lean on your local rowing group, Authorized Dealer, boat company, friends, etc.
> 
> As to your specific question about a 10' SquareTop, there are three options for blades; Narrow, Wide, and Shoal Cut. Narrow and Wide are traditional whitewater blades, however we have lots of users (including me) who prefer the Shoal Cut for both whitewater and fishing. Lots of personal preference based on experience and use over time. Your experience and individual preference and rowing style may differ, hence the "it depends" in the answer. There's a level of wiggle room that makes a definitive chart only a starting point.
> 
> ...


X
ah - I should have been more specific - there are 3 different SquareTops; Standard, Dyno X and V-lam. Within those you have 3 different blade profiles. I think I get the blade widths and shapes. That’s a tall order to explain for sure - but those are the ones that I’m trying narrow down to. Most likely I’ll go with Standard, 7 inch wide 10’ SquareTops. I see those frequently and the owners all gush on them. In the back of my mind however, I’m wanting to know if the V-lam or Dyno X Squaretop would be different and preferable.

thanks for the thoughts though!


----------



## Sawyer Paddles & Oars (Dec 22, 2020)

SquareTop oars are all built on the same platform, laminated Douglas Fir. Variations of blade and shaft treatment are what differentiate them and are described in detail for each oar and just a click or two away.

A "standard" SquareTop is described on the website as "Solid laminated Douglas Fir from the top of the handle to the tip of the blade. These oars combine the un-duplicated feel and progressive flex that only a tapered wood shaft delivers with the added strength of a carbon fiber braid wrap." 

Good choice!

Derek


----------

